# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Fettzellen (Adipozyten) und deren Inhalt sind an Metastasierung beteiligt

## RuStra

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

wir wissen schon länger, dass das sogenannte "microenvironment" von Krebs-Tumoren entscheidend die Signale für den weiteren Progress abgibt. 
Wir wissen auch seit letztem Jahr im einzelnen bei Prostatakrebs, wie Omega-6-Fettsäuren die Metastasierung fördern, gerade mittels Fettzellen/ Fettsäuren, die sich im Knochenmark befinden.

Nun ist vor kurzem ein Papier in nature medicine veröffentlicht, dass am Beispiel des Ovarial-Karzinoms aufzeigt, wie wichtig diese Seite der Krebs-Metastasierung ist.

Die Autoren kommen zu dem Schluss, dass hier, am Fettstoffwechsel und beim Transport von Fettsäuren ein neues "target" = Ziel der Krebstherapie liegt:




> These data indicate adipocytes provide fatty acids for rapid tumor growth, identifying* lipid metabolism* and *transport* as new targets for the treatment of cancers where adipocytes are a major component of the microenvironment.


Im Rahmen der Arbeit innerhalb des Arbeitskreises Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs haben wir die Möglichkeit, die Einzelheiten in beiden fulltexten, auch im letzteren, nachzuarbeiten. 

Schöne Woche!
Rudolf

----------

